

It takes 3.5 hours to pronounce the IUPAC name for this protein - hentrep
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titin

======
hentrep
Video of the formula being read aloud: [http://io9.com/5961395/a-3-and-a-half-
hour-video-of-the-worl...](http://io9.com/5961395/a-3-and-a-half-hour-video-
of-the-worlds-longest-word-being-read-aloud) Pastebin of the formula:
[http://pastebin.com/wkKH8xD8](http://pastebin.com/wkKH8xD8)

